# HELP, HELP, HELP with web dilemma



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi All,
I am really frustrated right now. I have my t-shirts ready to be sold and shipped but I can't launch them to the web on my site b/c my friend who was going to create a simple webpage for our company, is gone. I have emailed him and called and left a message on his voicemail. He said the site would most likely be ready to launch this Monday. Here it is Tuesday and no response. Anyhow, does anyone out there know how someone who doesn't know the first thing about creating a webpage, can get started launching her shirts to the web? I am very impatient b/c the shirts are sitting in my livingroom and I can't sell any of them online yet.
Thanks,
Silverbolt


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Go to Yahoo merchant solutions and get started. Go to e-bay and get started. Go to Cafe press and get started. Go to a local festival and get started. Go to My-space and get started.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

There are a lot of people you can hire to build websites for you these days, usually ranging from $30/hour to $150/hour.

Otherwise, you could look up some basic html tutorials and start to build something very basic for yourself, likely using a Paypal shopping cart or something fairly simple like that.

Either of these options would require that you have access to the website itself, though. If your friend registered it and you don't have any login information (such as for FTP access), you're probably out of luck until your friends comes back.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Desiree, I am sorry you are going through this, it is definitely a very frustrating situation.

The suggestions from the other members are very good. I would like to add one more, www.shopify.com. It is a combined website and shopping cart. You can set it up yourself (you don't need to know any HTML or anything), and accept paypal payments without a merchant account. It is free to set up the shop, and they charge 3% commission on successful sales.

Since you can set it up today, it might be a good short-term solution until you can find someone a little more reliable to build a website for you.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

if you want someone local, find the closest technical college. Are you near california polytech. Places like that are filled with people that could do this for you no problem, and for cheap since they are in college.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can post a SERVICE REQUEST ad in the T-ShirtForums Classifieds to see if a member here can help you build a site.

If you wanted to do it yourself, here's a thread that might help:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=6219

David's suggestion of Yahoo Merchant Solutions is another way to get started (although it's not inexpensive).


----------



## Tshirtcrib (Jul 21, 2006)

In my experience, the do it yourself websites, with no technical experience, either look horrible or are not secure. Two items you need, others have stated using cafepress, e-bay, etc. The problem with cafepress is that they take way too much of your deserving profit. E-bay is ok, but there is a lot of trial and error associated with that. In my opinion I would wait until your friend is free or else hire someone to design a functioning site, however this may be quite expensive. But regardless good luck and I hope to see a link soon so that I can view you product.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> he problem with cafepress is that they take way too much of your deserving profit.


However, their service does a lot of the work as well. It's important to keep that in context when considering their prices. With you doing all the work, you can of course make more of a profit, but the more you outsource and the less risk you take on, the more you can expect to tradeoff profit for convenience.

A decent, secure website can be built by a do-it-yourselfer. It might take more time, but as long as they learn the "dos and donts" (to make sure it's easy to navigate and presentable), I think it's an ok method to get "something" out there.


----------



## VariantArt (Sep 17, 2006)

Perhaps you can list your requirements here so we can have an idea as to what type of 'simple' website you're looking for. Nothing is ever 'simple' when it comes to web design as there are a lot of coding involved, especially if you want your website to look a certain way. Are you planning to sell your shirts online (shopping cart, credit card transaction, etc.) or simply display them?


----------



## Good Helper (Sep 18, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> Hi Desiree, I am sorry you are going through this, it is definitely a very frustrating situation.
> 
> The suggestions from the other members are very good. I would like to add one more, www.shopify.com. It is a combined website and shopping cart. You can set it up yourself (you don't need to know any HTML or anything), and accept paypal payments without a merchant account. It is free to set up the shop, and they charge 3% commission on successful sales.
> 
> Since you can set it up today, it might be a good short-term solution until you can find someone a little more reliable to build a website for you.


Hi, it sounds wonderful but how we sure we get the money back.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Good Helper said:


> Hi, it sounds wonderful but how we sure we get the money back.


I don't understand what you mean?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Perhaps you can list your requirements here so we can have an idea as to what type of 'simple' website you're looking for.


Desiree's classified ad post is here if you want to follow up with her 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=6216


----------



## Good Helper (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Jasona, after we sell the stuff on the web site, how we can get back the money???


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Good Helper said:


> Hi Jasona, after we sell the stuff on the web site, how we can get back the money???


I don't use Shopify myself, but as far as I understand it, you accept payments from your customers directly to your PayPal or bank account and Shopify just keeps track of your orders and takes the 3% commission from the credit card you signed up with.

You should talk to the people who run Shopify if you want more info.


----------



## Good Helper (Sep 18, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> I don't use Shopify myself, but as far as I understand it, you accept payments from your customers directly to your PayPal or bank account and Shopify just keeps track of your orders and takes the 3% commission from the credit card you signed up with.
> 
> You should talk to the people who run Shopify if you want more info.


Hi Jasonda , tks for yr reply, will figure it out with Shopify. By the way, what way you sell yr tee and can get money back properly now. Would you pls tell


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Good Helper said:


> By the way, what way you sell yr tee and can get money back properly now. Would you pls tell


I don't understand what you are asking me.


----------



## jimiyo (Jul 23, 2006)

I had to Bump this cause I just went on 

SHOPIFY.COM 

super easy set up, free, and professional looking way to set up your own shop!!! SWEETNESS. go check it out if you want to sell your stuff.. not just shirts! im still uploading photos and stuff. im excited. this is gonna up the ante on my website, ive been holding off on mass marketing round town becuase i wasnt sure if my site would scare people away becuase you can tell it was just threw together quickly.

baby steps!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Also check out http://bigcartel.com/home for an easy way to setup an ecommerce site.


----------

